# My rating dropped



## Lost in the Ozone (Jul 13, 2016)

I have about 400 rides and my rating was 4.98

It's now 4.97

Is that a big deal? It depresses me, wondering what I did wrong.
How many low ratings did it take to move the rating this far?

Thanks


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Get used to it. Suck it up buttercup.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Better not let it get to 4.96, then Uber no longer invites you to the Partner Christmas Party


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Lost in the Ozone said:


> I have about 400 rides and my rating was 4.98
> 
> It's now 4.97
> 
> ...


Maintain at least a 4.95, at least a 95% acceptance rate and no more that a 2% cancellation rate. This will guarantee you will have the highest priority for ride requests.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Ribak said:


> Maintain at least a 4.95, at least a 95% acceptance rate and no more that a 2% cancellation rate. This will guarantee you will have the highest priority for ride requests.


In some markets they're even stricter


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Maintain at least a 4.95, at least a 95% acceptance rate and no more that a 2% cancellation rate. This will guarantee you will have the highest priority for ride requests.


I'd question your numbers, it's really just conjecture, but there is some truth here - or seems to be.

My rides have gotten better since I raised my acceptance rate and lowered my cancels. I'm never above 5% cancels or bellow 80% acceptance and my rating is 4.97/4.98. My trips are pretty stellar and, only when it's dead do I see riders bellow a 4.5 rating. Those are where I get my passes (or if the location looks screwy to get to). Pretty sure there is more leeway than the numbers you suggest, at those rates, it's basically statistically insignificant from perfect.



Ribak said:


> Maintain at least a 4.95, at least a 95% acceptance rate and no more that a 2% cancellation rate. This will guarantee you will have the highest priority for ride requests.


That is, unless the algorithm is looking at an arithmetic mean. If that's the case, then higher numbers could be the difference when competing for rides when two top drivers are in an area. I'd expect that scenario to be exceedingly rare though. There are enough rides to go around and there is surely a bias towards drivers who have received several lackluster trips in a a short time.

Another thing. It will be even more important on the new app. You keep your surge if you don't pass on trips. There should be a good way to exploit that. I know I have some preliminary Ideas. Eager to see if I can raise my hourly average a bit.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If you really want to keep your ratings up you should be driving a new car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lost in the Ozone said:


> I have about 400 rides and my rating was 4.98
> 
> It's now 4.97
> 
> ...


So Did Ubers.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Lost in the Ozone said:


> It's now 4.97


Jeeze! 


Lost in the Ozone said:


> Is that a big deal?


Ack!

You must've noticed somewhere among these threads: *RATINGS DON'T MATTER!* You at 4.97 earn the same rate and have access to the same ride opportunities as a 4.65 in your market. Let the 4.65 guy be stressed FFS!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> If you really want to keep your ratings up you should be driving a new car.


A mercedes limo with leather for pool rides.
Dont forget free mints !


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lost in the Ozone said:


> Is that a big deal? It depresses me, wondering what I did wrong.
> How many low ratings did it take to move the rating this far?
> 
> Thanks


No.


----------

